# High Standard AR15 M4 Carbine Gun Review



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

First impressions and review of the High Standard AR15 Model HSTX6551
Flat Top Carbine. Magazine feed, gas operated bolt, semi-automatic trigger
mechanism for shooting the 5.56mm NATO / .223 Remington Cartridge.
Length is 32 inches to 35 inches when telescoping butt-stock deployed.
Weight is 7.3 pounds. Finish is Flat Black.

Barrel is 16 inches long, marked "5.56 NATO 1 - 9" (on top, by the front
sight). The barrel is what is referred to as a heavy barrel (no M203 grenade
launcher deceased diameter mounting band, along the barrel). There are
6 rifle grooves, with right hand twist. Muzzle end has a flash-hider that has
4 slots cut on top, with the bottom half solid.

There is no rear sight. This AR15 is the flat top receiver version. A picatinny
1913 rail (with 13 slots across the top) machined into the top of the receiver.
This flat top set up is ready to mount scopes or any other type of optic sight that
uses a picatinny slide-on type mount(s). A rear back up iron sight (BUIS) will be
my next purchase for this rifle.

Front sight is typical M16 triangle shaped front sight. On top is square sight post
sits on top, protected by ears on each side. The sight post is adjustable for 
elevation, by screwing up/down (with a special sight adjustment tool). A small
push down dedent engages four positions (aligned with the flat sides of square
sight post) to lock the sight post in position when rifle is sighted in. There is a
bayonet lug and sling swivel integrated on the front sight/gas block.

The Upper receiver has a brass defector by the ejector port. There also is a round
dime size forward assist button (assists/ratchets the bolt forward inside receiver
incase a cartridge needs help chambering), behind the brass defector.
Cast/forge mark near the brass defector is key hole shaped.

A spring loaded metal ejection port cover protects the ejector port. This dust 
cover is usually closed when the rifle is stored (pushed shut with your fingers),
springs open when the bolt is pulled to inspect the chamber or deployed when 
cartridge is fired. The dust cover will only close when you push it closed,
snapping in place. Charging handle is nothing special, just your standard "T"
handle with standard single tooth catch.

Lower Receiver houses the trigger, rotating safety lever (pointer points to Safe or
Fire), push pad bolt release, and press button magazine release (on right side).
Magazine well is the standard type. Take down / pivot pins are .250 thousands
diameter. Trigger pins are .157 thousands in diameter. Trigger pull is two
stages. First stage pull is light then runs into a heavy pull weight (estimate to be
9 pounds) military type second stage. No hair trigger here. Release is crisp.
Bottom of the trigger guard can be hinged down for heavy winter gloves.

One 30 round magazine is included. I was able to trade it out for a Bushmaster
5 round magazine. I do not need a 30 rd magazine.

Attached to the Lower Receiver is a 6 position telescoping butt-stock that is well
made. To lengthen/shorten the butt-stock, one just squeezes the spring loaded
lever on the bottom side and move it to the desired length. The lever actuates a
pin that aligns with holes along the underneath of the stock. There is very little
play or wiggle in this telescoping action design.

Round hand guards in front of the receivers are made of black plastic. They split
apart, for cleaning underneath. Hand guards come off left/right. The guards are
precision made with no gap what so ever where they split apart. Aluminum metal
heat shields inside are also precision stamped and mounted, well put together.

The fit and finish, of the High Standard AR15 Flat Top M4 carbine is as the name
implies, of the ought most Highest Standard. Take down pins that attach the
U/L receivers are so tight that a brass or delin punch is needed to slide them open.
There is no shake between upper and lower receivers what so ever. The lettered
markings are sharp and clear. The trigger group is nicely polished and presentable.

I would definitely recommend the High Standard AR15 Model HSTX6551 Flat Top
Carbine AR15. This AR15 was in a price range that seemed reasonable. I had my
heart set on a Smith and Wesson M&P AR15 M4 (most of my pistols are S&Ws),
but when the HS and the S&W were compared side by side they were almost identical.
Front sight had the same finish, hand guards the same, Cast/forge mark near the
brass defector is key hole shaped the same, finish on the U/L receivers the same, 
and 6 position telescoping butt-stock well made, almost looks the same (the
rectangles molded just a little different).

My field test will be coming soon. Thank you for reading my review.


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I think there are a lot of people who are looking at AR-15's as hunting rifles now. I really like mine, but have never needed 30 rounds yet so far while hunting, let alone a second 30 rd clip full. It never hurts to be ready!


----------

